# Jjust wondering if anyone has tried the 740 SLIM?



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well been looking for a 40 S&W and have looked at the Springfield XDM-40, Ruger SR-40c . I was told to take a look at the 740 Slim I just want to hear from anyone who has this model since no gun shop I stopped at today had one, they had the 709 9mm version but not the 40 . If you could give me a heads up on the gun and if you have had any issues & what your final cost was it would really help me decide if I should give this gun consideration...Thanks :smt1099


----------



## XDM6951 (Nov 26, 2011)

In my opinion Taraus does not compare to a Springfield,Ruger or Glock . I think for a few bucks more get a Springfield XDM . I have a XDM 3.8 compact 9mm it is sweet and eats everything I feed it . You will always wish you bought top shelf . I vote Springfield then ruger


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Sportdog7 said:


> Well been looking for a 40 S&W and have looked at the Springfield XDM-40, Ruger SR-40c . I was told to take a look at the 740 Slim I just want to hear from anyone who has this model since no gun shop I stopped at today had one, they had the 709 9mm version but not the 40 . If you could give me a heads up on the gun and if you have had any issues & what your final cost was it would really help me decide if I should give this gun consideration...Thanks :smt1099


You will get more input on the Slim 740 at TaurusArmed.net. I have a few Taurus semi-auto's, they're excellent guns. I don't have the Slim so I can't help you.


----------

